# Help! Questions for 2004 Altima Hood and Front Bumper



## vf500racer (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok, folks, I need some help.
Some jeep jumped out in front of my 2004 2.5 and I crunched my hood, lights, grille and front bumper.

I have couple of ideas:

1.) Carbon hood? Where can I get one that won't fall apart and at a good price? Carbon front bumper? Can't find one on net.

2.) Hood and bumper kit? Know anyone having a kit for sale?

3.) Change 2004 bumper into 2005 bumper/ SE-R bumper?
Is the mounting points the same?
(I can get a 2005 grille from a friend)

4.) Anyone selling or know where I can find a champange/gold hood+front 
bumper?

5.) Smoke '05 Headlights are same?

THanks in advance. I could really use some help. Thanks.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

vf500racer said:


> Ok, folks, I need some help.
> Some jeep jumped out in front of my 2004 2.5 and I crunched my hood, lights, grille and front bumper.
> 
> I have couple of ideas:
> ...


are we talking about carbon fiber here ?? anyway.. i have done some major research for altima parts and i dont know of anyone out there that makes a carbon fiber bumper for the altima .. a carbon fiber look on an altima looks really stupid unless you have some major work done to it. think of it as the icing on the cake.... now.. if you want to change the fascia to the se-r fascia you can do so.. mounting points are the same nothing changes.. you will need a new hood.. you will need the new headlights .. not only the headlights but the whole assembly along with the HID components unless you want to get halogen headlights.. keep in mind that when you do the se-r fascia you will need the fogs.. the fog finishers and a few other things that at the end of the day will burn a huge hole in ur pocket.. i would say screw it.. there are many sites out there that sell oem quality bumpers for a very affordable prices same with headlights and hoods.. if i were you i would forget about the se-r look unless you got money up your ass .. if you have to get the parts and you want to look different go for the 05+ look but get the active tuning s5 grill ... otherwise it will look ugly because im sorry .. i dont mean to offend 05+ owners but that grill looks like crap.. it looks like big teeth coming to bite you.. 
everything is the same.. nothing changes .. except for hood, headlights, fogs and bumper cover.. good luck .. and ill try to post some websites for you to find parts.. but if you go to the dealership they will order the parts for you and you have to pay no shipping.. lets just say you are better off...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

vf500racer said:


> Ok, folks, I need some help.
> Some jeep jumped out in front of my 2004 2.5 and I crunched my hood, lights, grille and front bumper.
> 
> I have couple of ideas:
> ...


OK, carbon fiber bumper and hood on a 04 Altima. Dont' know where to get either one, and if you do find them, please don't put them on your car. It looks good on some cars, others it makes them look gay and ricey. IMO, Altima is a NO. The bumpers will interchange, the mounting points are the same on 04 and 05, but the grille, bumper and headlights are different on the 05, so changing the bumper would include the lights and hood. If you want to get the parts cheap, you could go to a salvage yard and pick them up from one that's been rearended. If you did change all that stuff, then you would have to change the lights as well, like I said before, they are different. The difference in looks between all that stuff isn't really that much, so I wouldn't do it myself. IMO the money involved and the end result just doesn't appeal to me. But that's just my .02c


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

e-racing has a front bumper


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> everything is the same.. nothing changes .. except for hood, headlights, fogs and bumper cover.. good luck .. and ill try to post some websites for you to find parts.. but if you go to the dealership they will order the parts for you and you have to pay no shipping.. lets just say you are better off...


Don't forget about the fenders, if you change the headlights the fenders must be changed as well.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Don't forget about the fenders, if you change the headlights the fenders must be changed as well.


fenders don't change... the headlight is only different where it meets the hood and grille.. but i could be wrong.. r u sure?


----------

